# Unir dos columnas de numeros en una nueva con formato difere



## pepesoto (Apr 10, 2003)

Hola expertos:
Tengo dos columnas de numeros con formato "00" y "0000", respectivamente:
A         B
03     0001
03     0012
...
03     1118
03     1214
Y necesito concatenar ambas en una nueva columna:
C
030001
030012
...
031118
031214
Me atore. Intente concatenar +a1&b1, pero me pone como resultado 31, 31118, aunque este el formato de celda: "000000"
¿Alguna idea?
Gracias x la ayuda...


----------



## Juan Pablo González (Apr 10, 2003)

=TEXTO(A1,"00")&TEXTO(B1,"0000")


----------



## pepesoto (Apr 10, 2003)

*¡Fiuuuu! Veloz cuan saeta fugaz...*

 
Gracias Juan Pablo. Mas velocidad no puedo pedir.
El resultado queda como texto, y esta columna C la voy a usar como parte de una tabla (en la columna D pondre el nombre asociado a este numero), para que en otra hoja (hoja 2), capture el numero y lo venga a buscar a esta hoja (hoja 1)
El numero en esa otra hoja (hoja 2), le doy el formato "texto" y correctamente va a buscar en la hoja 1 y traerme el resultado...
Muchas gracias...  :wink:


----------

